# Peach Point



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Anybody else PIZZED about the new check-in procedures at JHWMA?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Have not hunted there in years but remember there were a lot of skeeters.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lot of people actually prefer it that way.


----------



## Diapez (Jun 25, 2014)

What changed?


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

It will now be a lottery system instead of first come first serve. I have mixed feelings on this since you called it Peach Point I'm assuming you have hunted there for a long time as I have though not much in recent years. The fact is our coastal WMA's are becoming so overcrowded that the lining up on Thursday for Saturday hunt has become common. I have also witnessed things such as people cutting lines, leaving vehicles unattended to save a spot in line and a bunch of other dishonest things. The other big issue that has caused this is the way people are leaving these areas with litter and burning fires in the ditch, most of the time without cleaning up that mess either. I have seen our coastal WMA's at their best and at what I'm hoping has been their worst. I hope this improves everyone's experience who uses them and it will for sure force some people to try new areas since they won't be able to camp out from Thursday to Saturday morning to hunt the same spot every weekend.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like Mad Island will be this way with the lottery system also.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Sounds like itâ€™s going to take more time. It takes people so long to decide where they want to hunt. Itâ€™s just maddening! Iâ€™m usually one of the last to show up. And Iâ€™ve got at least three different spots picked out in my head before I walk up to the desk. (And none of them are in the fresh water areas)! In and out an under a minute.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

I hear ya, if you draw a high number good luck making it to your hunting spot and set up before shooting time.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

The majority of refuges around the country use a lotto system. I'm all for it.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll give an opinion after the season. When I was in college I could camp out and get spot 1 if I wanted it. Now that I work, I'm lucky to get spot 15 sooooo I might be in favor of it.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

If duck huntin ain't that important to you to sleep in your truck for a day and battle saltmarsh mosquitoes and teal season heat sweating out in the sweat line it just ain't in your blood and you shouldn't get to pick my spot without putting in the effort.Just saying. I've been hunting there since 1990 and if getting a good spot meant enough to you you got in line early. In my later years my sons got our spot or I just took the scraps after every one checked in. This is going to make check in a big problem with every one in their hunting group driving there in their own trucks and 5 guys each with a tag to increase their party's odd. = More traffic and people battling out pole positions at 4:30 in the morning. Not happy about this at all and wonder why TP&W did not take public comment on this matter. I think a few whiny fair weather hunters got their way.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Iâ€™ll just keep showing up at 5:30 and taking the scraps. I hate hunting anywhere on the east side of that place. To many people.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Lmao Chasr that's hilarious. I think you need a lease buddy. Lottery is fair to everyone, it's the only way with so much increased pressure now days.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't think check in will take any longer than it did before. Lots of individuals always drove themselves with only a handful parked on the right side of the road. It's hunting, not the Katy Freeway at 5PM...

Sounds like you and your sons can team up with that strategy you mentioned! Let me get in on this group! I'm a season PP vet! LOL

On a more serious note, now no one has to "put in the effort"


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Anahuac went to a phone in system last year and did away with spending the night in line. Now WMA are doing away with spending the night in line. 



Alas, the time they are a-changin!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I like it. I've hunted it for 25yrs and it has been on a downhill slide. The amount of trash and idiots parking to block the road has gotten worse by the year. Now those of us that have grown up responsibilities can still get a good spot every now and then.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I always laugh a bit when I see threads about this area. I grew up near there and hunted it in the 1970's when it was private. We were often the only ones out there. Moved and haven't been there since.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

the refuge i hunt is both...spend the night in line and call in...take a person in line, take a call. still rewards those that stay in line and is still fair to those that cant make it and have to call in. i have just as much grown up responsibility as anyone but i still find a way most of the time to spend the night in line. guess it depends how bad you want those spots


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

bayourat said:


> I like it. I've hunted it for 25yrs and it has been on a downhill slide. The amount of trash and idiots parking to block the road has gotten worse by the year. Now those of us that have grown up responsibilities can still get a good spot every now and then.


I agree. I think this is why the change. People start getting there on THURSDAY. Then the massive groups start showing up blocking both side of the road. Before it was just us dad's and our kids cooking burgers and watching a movie on the DVD.

So...no more spending the night in line at Anahuac NWR, Justin Hurst or Mad Island WMA.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Good ridins. People trashed out the road going down into mad island sounds bad the park guys wouldnâ€™t open the gate till it was cleaned up.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

So I'm going to guess that there is a chance you will not get drawn. Better have an alternate plan "B"....


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Talked with refuge manager yesterday and he said that unless we get substantial rain before teal season that at most theyâ€™re gonna have 30 hunting spots compared to their usual 55 spots. Also he said that if you show up after 4:30 then you will not be given a â€œtag numberâ€ to be drawn to pick a spot. He suggested getting there in the picnic area by 4:15


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> So I'm going to guess that there is a chance you will not get drawn. *Better have an alternate plan "B".*...


it's called fishin


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Gawd I loved BR 7 spot !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Back in the eighties we car pooled from Sea Isle with one of the biologists at Peach Point. Heck of a nice guy. I put the exterior lights up on the building too, so we never had to wait in line or fight for our spot. We even got our pick of spots on the rollagon.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

deano77511 said:


> Gawd I loved BR 7 spot !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BR 6 is better.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

LLR 8..... closest thing they have to an Anahuac Death March!


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

I liked paddling in to mottled duck marsh. Made for a easy hunt


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

bigridge #4 ducks would flock in there. killed many duck there and a few geese


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Starting to wrap my mine around the new selection process and I think I like it. But then again I have a job and then a two hour drive to the WMA. The last few years the line was already out to the highway by the time I got in line at 7:30 Friday evening. 



It is what it is and we will make it work no matter what the policy is. So excited for the season!! September 15, teal are gonna get splashed.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> Starting to wrap my mine around the new selection process and I think I like it. But then again I have a job and then a two hour drive to the WMA. The last few years the line was already out to the highway by the time I got in line at 7:30 Friday evening.
> 
> It is what it is and we will make it work no matter what the policy is. So excited for the season!! September 15, teal are gonna get splashed.


I still don't like it. I have always sucked at winning anything so I'm sure my odds of doing good on the lottery pick is slim. oh well we'll see.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

At least they did not go with phone in reservations. I hunted Anahuac NWR since it was Barrows Ranch. We camped in line back then and camped in line when it became Anahuac NWR. They did a post card drawing system for a couple of years in 1982 and 1983. But that failed miserably so the went back to first come/first serve. that worked GREAT for 34 years. I got to hunt almost every weekend of all 34. Last year they went to a "Friday morning call in" and I was only able to get thru twice in the whole season. Like Duckckasr said, the lazy boys that did not want to sleep the night in the truck are now out in force. 



But I'm not bitter. I had a 40 year run at it. I started hunting there when I was 25 and now I am 65, almost to old to hunt anything but the handicap blind and, of coarse, the few time I got thru last year, that blind was taken.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I live a few minutes away. Always seemed stupid to sleep in my truck when my bed was so close. Plus all the garbage and strain on our tiny police force. How are they supposed to radar 36 24hrs a day with rowdy duck hunters camping in the road 3 days a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

I'llbecoastin said:


> Looks like Mad Island will be this way with the lottery system also.


I wonder exactly how this lottery is going to work....I can imagine yahoos grabbing more than one number for their group..


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

I had mixed feelings when I first heard this week before last. At first I was kinda P.O.â€™d but after a thinking about it, it might b ok. I was sooo sick of spending all Friday and getting little sleep and then hunt and packing like I was going a week trip. My only question is how for example , are they keep a group of 4 guys picking 4 spots? Just wondering


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

This is good news. I never been duck hunting because there is just too much pressure for these public areas. The lottery system gives me a chance to go there even if have no idea what im doing. just started to get a few things together to start this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Still not sure how this is going to do away with people spending the night in line. Fear of not getting a number, any number is going to drive some people crazy and they will line up onFriday evening.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

i've come to enjoy my nights in line


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> Still not sure how this is going to do away with people spending the night in line. Fear of not getting a number, any number is going to drive some people crazy and they will line up onFriday evening.


I think after spending all night in line, only to picking the very list number will discourage many people from doing that again.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i think ur right timemachine. would still be better to almost sleep in the truck , and sleep a little later instead of drive a long ways early in the morning and then make sure a guy still gets a number. 

i wonder if there will be some horse trading early in the morning out in the parking lot? lol

been hunting peach for years , a bad spot at peach is better than the lease i've been on last 2 years at danbury. just not the birds we used to see. last year at peach was kinda crappy, year before that in was on like crazy. hopefully the effect of harvey will be gone and we just get some rain.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We definetly need some rain!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Panic is starting to set in among the duck hunting community!


----------



## 19 lowpro (Sep 4, 2005)

Just to clarify: If you want to take part in the morning lottery drawing then you need to arrive before 4:30AM to get a number. If you arrive after 4:30AM you just line up at the back of the line and choose a spot after everyone that participated in the lotto drawing has checked in. Just because you didn't get a number doesn't mean you can't hunt. You just have to choose from what's left over.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

That was some good rain over the weekend! Much needed.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> That was some good rain over the weekend! Much needed.


Yep hopefully our marshes got a good boost.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

The 2Cool gang will ahve hunters at Justin hurst and at Mad Island WMA for opening day Teal. We will see how the drawing system works out. Pretty sure there will still be people sleeping in line but I'm content with being there at 4:00am


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Read the line was still to the road, shots were fired this morning, and lots of water, was the experience as terrible as some have feared?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Come on lets hear the horror stories of the cluster$%^#@ of the new checkin procedures. I couldn't go this morning. With all this new water I'm sure the birds were scattered.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I have friends that went. I slept in. I will let him tell you about getting skunked. Heard that the #1 guy in line was picked by lotto as #50 to draw spot. The guy that had #53 got draw #5 to pick spot. Traffic was a cluster ef. They are going to try to make lanes with cones. Last guys in the parting lot were some of the first to get picked but could not get out of the lot due to everybody parking poorly. Said the water was pretty much knee deep everywhere. I think he meant in the hunting areas.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> I have friends that went. I slept in. I will let him tell you about getting skunked. Heard that the #1 guy in line was picked by lotto as #50 to draw spot. The guy that had #53 got draw #5 to pick spot. Traffic was a cluster ef. They are going to try to make lanes with cones. Last guys in the parting lot were some of the first to get picked but could not get out of the lot due to everybody parking poorly. Said the water was pretty much knee deep everywhere. I think he meant in the hunting areas.


Image that! I might try this week maybe.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hadn't thought of the parking aspect of it and evidently TP&W hadn't either, but your right the parking areas at neither WMA can handle 60 trucks at once. What a mess.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Any one do any good at justin hurst?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

jtn379 said:


> Any one do any good at justin hurst?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Full limits at little ridge 4 for a party of 9 in 45 minutes.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang good job, spoke to the biologist out there and he said he didn't think the hunting would be any good

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

indaskinny said:


> Full limits at little ridge 4 for a party of 9 in 45 minutes.


LOL


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

indaskinny said:


> Full limits at little ridge 4 for a party of 9 in 45 minutes.


Wow, I don't even like hunting more than two or three of us due to safety reasons. Only a matter of time before someone gets shot in this group, guess this is the new generation of "duck hunting" though. Good call putting the exact spot and info online for thousands to read also, this is part of the reason for the present overcrowding situation we are in on our WMA's. The same guys who post this stuff then stand down there and complain about the crowds.


----------



## Aquafowler (Aug 9, 2016)

Set the hook quick on that one í ½í¸‚


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Aquafowler said:


> Set the hook quick on that one ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


No need... the hook was swallowed.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Guess I got trolled but with the things I've seen lately on these WMA's I could believe he was serious.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I'llbecoastin said:


> Guess I got trolled but with the things I've seen lately on these WMA's I could believe he was serious.


first the max is 6 in one spot.... and second they might of been lucky to get a 9 limits in the whole wma.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Anyone have a long pair of needle nose?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know what happened!? But I'm gonna be set up on little ridge 4 in the am.  **** I forgot I can't get first in line anymore. I suck at gambling in fact it's against my religion. HMMM I wonder if I can apply for a conscientious objection to their new gambling policy?


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lottery System*

I hunted there Sat am. I thought it was fine. The lottery system is fair. It allows those of us that can't camp out at the gate to have the same chance at getting a good spot. The complainers are the campers!!!

It should have been this way all along.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Well Tues. was slow but I got the pleasure of meeting and hunting with a fellow 2cooler. If I could have camped out I might have got to pick little ridge 4. I got a pic from there it looks promising. :biggrin: If it wasn't for the whiners I could still carry on the tradition of the SWEATLINE!


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Glad my blind is still there. Just lean your back into the fork. Comfortable hunting at Peach Point.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ya Lol, the only thing we limited out on was a mixed bag of Zika, H1N1, Malaria and the Bird Flu! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

NOCREEK said:


> Ya Lol, the only thing we limited out on was a mixed bag of Zika, H1N1, Malaria and the Bird Flu!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol now I know that's the truth!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Been hunting public land for 39 seasons. See y'all on Saturday!


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm thinking about Saturday also. Debating whether the DEET positioning is worth it.


----------



## jtn379 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have only experienced mosquitoes as bad as justin hurst at matagorda island. Both of those places I am convinced 100% deets thermacells whatever you have dont work on those marsh skeeters

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

